# plant advice



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

hi all... I have recently upgraded to a bigger tank, and am using black sand with a black background and after looking at it, as well as pics of other peoples tanks, I think it would look much better with some red coloured plants in there... can anyone offer any suggestions as to what kinds of plants would go well? I am using a quad t5, and c02 injection, so higher maintanence plants are not an issue.I have had a planted tank for a bit, but am still relatively unfamiliar with the different plants and what they look like. thanks in advance


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

fly4awhiteguy said:


> hi all... I have recently upgraded to a bigger tank, and am using black sand with a black background and after looking at it, as well as pics of other peoples tanks, I think it would look much better with some red coloured plants in there... can anyone offer any suggestions as to what kinds of plants would go well? I am using a quad t5, and c02 injection, so higher maintanence plants are not an issue.I have had a planted tank for a bit, but am still relatively unfamiliar with the different plants and what they look like. thanks in advance


If you have lights and the co2, get ferts and maybe some root tabs and you can use any red plants you find.
I find ludwigia species turn really red, and rotala varieties give you nice orange and pink.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/
Great place to do research. Look up medium, high, very high and you'll see plenty.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

fly4awhiteguy said:


> hi all... I have recently upgraded to a bigger tank, and am using black sand with a black background and after looking at it, as well as pics of other peoples tanks, I think it would look much better with some red coloured plants in there... can anyone offer any suggestions as to what kinds of plants would go well? I am using a quad t5, and c02 injection, so higher maintanence plants are not an issue.I have had a planted tank for a bit, but am still relatively unfamiliar with the different plants and what they look like. thanks in advance


you can get them from petsandpods.com

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c293075/index.html


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Try checking out the Planted Tank forum.. they have great pictures and information on most of the common and quite a few not so common water plants for aquaria. Well worth joining, but you can view the plant descriptions without having to join.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I recommend the Red Tiger Lotus plant.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Ya... I have wanted one of those for a while now... I haven't seen any at the lfs for a while now... If they don't get them in soon, I will find one on here and go for a drive to the city


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

If ya want I have 4 really nice red plants if ya wanna buy some there in need of a trimming


----------



## rastafarian (Jun 24, 2012)

I like very much the Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' plant,it is not difficult and very demanding plant.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm gunna hold off on buying any new plants for a short while... I am having some tank issues I need to sort out before I add more stuff... thanks tho


----------

